# Patriot Eric Andre noticed the Tea party forgot their hoods



## AntiParty (Mar 19, 2014)

When Patriot Eric Andre noticed that the Tea party patriots forgot their hoods and rebel flags, they openly said "thanks"

NoteEric Andre isn't a patriot and the bigots only got mad after they realized he wasn't a fellow bigot. 

You forgot your flags, "All right!" Because the Rebel flag has nothing to do with slavery to the uneducated. 

Brainy time in America 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeLsMaEVdwQ]The Eric Andre Show: Tea Party Time - YouTube[/ame]

I'm actually surprised he didn't get shot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 19, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> When Patriot Eric Andre noticed that the Tea party patriots forgot their hoods and rebel flags, they openly said "thanks"
> 
> NoteEric Andre isn't a patriot and the bigots only got mad after they realized he wasn't a fellow bigot.
> 
> ...



Remind us again how you don't take sides yet EVERY thread every post of yours attacks only the right.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > When Patriot Eric Andre noticed that the Tea party patriots forgot their hoods and rebel flags, they openly said "thanks"
> ...



Reminder; I don't take political sides. I simply attack the uneducated people with factual information. The instant they prove me wrong, I switch sides. I'm still a voter, I'm  still a collectivist of information. Noting that one party is flawed doesn't make me bias to another....I can openly say that the Tea Party is the most flawed party and it doesn't make me a Liberal. It just means I have common sense.

Note; I don't actually think Eric Andre is a Patriot at all.............But if compared to the Tea party................hmmmmmmm


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 20, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



Be so kind as to link for us ANY thread or post of yours attacking the left.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I tend to tip-toe when attacking the Left. They are pretty smart. I also don't attack Republicans or Libertarians. 

But we are talking Tea Party here. The Tea Party shut down our Government and were proud about it. Or perhaps you were one of the VERY FEW people that didn't recognize that Ted Cruz wanted and did Shut down the Government.....


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 21, 2014)

yawn, the tea party shut down our government

so we need to attack them because we can't live without our government...must of delayed their government checks or something so you get threads such as this one

you tip toe lightly with something alright...are you sure it's not the tulips?


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 21, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



But we are talking Tea Party here. The Tea Party shut down our Government and were proud about it.

Another simpleton hack!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 21, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



yep


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...









"You tell 'em, peckerwood!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



^ another OFA paid poster


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2014)

[youtube]wcPGiGvo-uU[/youtube]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)

"Democrats have been in Washington, D.C. only because of the Negro vote. They've been down there for years and all the legislation they wanted to bring up they brought up and got it out of the way, and now they bring up you. You put them first and they put you last, cause you are a chump (huge applause). A political chump." -- Malcolm X


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 21, 2014)

I love being schooled by geniuses who aren't smart enough to know that the TEA Party isn't a political party.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 21, 2014)

left-wing losers and their silly race card


nothing to back up the charges they hurl

 pathetic; so desperate


YAWN


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 21, 2014)

THE TEA PARTY isnt the reason obama is a failure; isnt the reason Democrats have failed; isnt the reason this administration has failed, isnt the reason the Progressive agenda has failed


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 21, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> left-wing losers and their silly race card
> 
> 
> nothing to back up the charges they hurl
> ...



Indeed

-Geaux


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


There may not be any, RetiredGySgt. You just pwned a JakeS clone.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 22, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> [youtube]wcPGiGvo-uU[/youtube]



Yea 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JsRx2lois]OFFICIAL Preacher Phil Snider gives interesting gay rights speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 22, 2014)

Defiant1 said:


> I love being schooled by geniuses who aren't smart enough to know that the TEA Party isn't a political party.



Yea. And Ted Cruz isn't a politician lol. 

School should be the primary word here. Get more.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 22, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> left-wing losers and their silly race card
> 
> 
> nothing to back up the charges they hurl
> ...



I'm not left but the important topic is "nothing to back up their charges" A high school book would do you wonders. Reading the posts today could do you even more wonders. Looking at posts today that openly hate blacks would just be common sense. You would have to be lacking common sense and basic input to not see the racism today.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 22, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> THE TEA PARTY isnt the reason obama is a failure; isnt the reason Democrats have failed; isnt the reason this administration has failed, isnt the reason the Progressive agenda has failed



Obama failed? How is our Economy today?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEh1ODkdn14]Bush admits possibility of a Depression worse than 1930's - YouTube[/ame]

So how are we today vs an economy in a depression worse than the great depression?

(Note: I don't like some of Obamas material, but voting down everything doesn't make  a president a failure, it makes the people who voted down good material a failure. NO ONE can tell me that the Anti-Outsourcing bill of 2010 was a bad bill. It would have kept so many jobs after NAFTA. )

I  say let the president fail if his bills are bad. Voting down all of his bills doesn't make him unsuccessful, it  makes the right an obstructionist dictatorship. If it doesn't work, it will show in the numbers. The irony that the Right had the same plans but vote them down when someone else presents them is just that, irony.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 22, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> When Patriot Eric Andre noticed that the Tea party patriots forgot their hoods and rebel flags, they openly said "thanks"
> 
> NoteEric Andre isn't a patriot and the bigots only got mad after they realized he wasn't a fellow bigot.
> 
> ...



God South Park is brilliant


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 22, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > When Patriot Eric Andre noticed that the Tea party patriots forgot their hoods and rebel flags, they openly said "thanks"
> ...



I don't like the show but they have a few civilization messages they put into their toons that put picture into the stupidity of America today.

When south park is trolling you...........you are clearly dumb enough that children laugh at you


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 22, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



South Park is one of the funniest and most poignant shows ever.  That is all


----------

